# Adding an eel?



## Kevsawce (May 27, 2004)

Hey I have 5 tiger barbs, 4 albino tiger barbs, 1 albino cory, 1 F8 Puffer, and 1 Monorn sothing like that. And I got plenty of room for an eel. I heard eels are very predatory and agressive. Is there any eel I could get in a tank with them?


----------



## Kevsawce (May 27, 2004)

please help


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

any eel could work out well, you never know with them. Get a small tire track eel and you might not have any problems with it eating anything


----------



## Kevsawce (May 27, 2004)

I was thinking a Striped Peacock Eel. That should work rite?


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

yes, should work


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

peacock eels are not easy fish to keep, they are poor at adapting to new tanks, they are fussy eaters, and they are also slow at getting the food they do eat, I would suggest a fire eel or a tyre-track eel, but they do get larger, the tyre-track may not like company of other eels either









also be aware of the max size of the fire & tyre-track as they can get 70cm+

I also got to add puffers are often nippy and are best not with other fish.

and also be aware, eels are predatory although not usually aggressive, I have a 11" tyre-track eel in with some large tiger barbs, I will not add anything smaller than them with it as it has already killed an angelfish - BEWARE!!!

oh and they like sand/small grain gravel and are generally nocternal


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2004)

Innes said:


> peacock eels are not easy fish to keep, they are poor at adapting to new tanks, they are fussy eaters, and they are also slow at getting the food they do eat,


That is very true.








Unless you made a very special effort to get blackworms and other food down to the eel, any spiney eel would have a hard time getting enough to eat in an aquarium filled with fast, aggresive fish like tiger barbs.

You may need to start another aquarium if you want to keep eels.


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

get a Moray eel...they like brakish water but will and can survive in fresh water or salt water if the water is slowly changed.Like Lahot said u can never tell with eels if they are going to be aggresive towards the other fish in the tank.You will also need some hiding places for the eel.

thats just my 2 cents


----------



## Kevsawce (May 27, 2004)

I'm not going with eels anymore but moray eel would just kill my fish.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2004)

PunkRockSkater39 said:


> get a Moray eel...they like brakish water but will and can survive in fresh water or salt water if the water is slowly changed.


 No, their life will be greatly shortened if their forced to live in freshwater.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Kevsawce said:


> I'm not going with eels anymore but moray eel would just kill my fish.


depends on the species, but I do not reccomend morays unless you know what your doing - this means research :nod: and there is no freshwater moray eels


----------

